# Bountiful LDS Temple



## twocolor (Jun 8, 2009)

There is an LDS artist who has made it his mission to travel the world painting and photographing every LDS temple he can get to.  Well, the fact that I have 4 kids, a husband, and fewer monetary resources, I'm making it my mission to travel Utah photographing every LDS temple in Utah.  I've photographed weddings at almost half of them, live within an hour of about 6 of them.  Have family that live within an hour of ALL the rest!  So, it seems a much more feasible goal for me!

So, shot a wedding at the Bountiful LDS temple this weekend.  Here are the shots of the beautiful building - minus the bride!! By the way, there are 13 LDS temples in Utah.  Maybe next year we'll venture into Idaho and California!

1.






2.





3.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 8, 2009)

. . . okay then.  No comments?


----------



## lugnut (Jun 9, 2009)

i can't give you any critics because i don't know what i'm doing quite yet but i will say this; my wifes family lives in west valley city so when we visit seeing the temple in big temple in SLC is always on the list of things to do. that temple is amazing!! it's the only temple that i have seen.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 9, 2009)

They are great pictures.

Visually, I prefer 2 and 3 over 1.  I love seeing varying lines throughout landscapes and cityscapes and I find 2 and 3 have that much more than 1 does.  I'm not a fan of the portrait orientation of the first image and the little bit of branch on the upper left hand side is a bit distracting.

Question - how did you get both the sky and the foreground in such crisp nicely saturated colours?  I've been trying my hand at things like this, and while I didn't have as gorgeous a day as you had, I haven't been able to get it done in one shot.  I typically need a few shots or working with one shot and multiple exposures in PS.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 9, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> They are great pictures.
> 
> Visually, I prefer 2 and 3 over 1. I love seeing varying lines throughout landscapes and cityscapes and I find 2 and 3 have that much more than 1 does. I'm not a fan of the portrait orientation of the first image and the little bit of branch on the upper left hand side is a bit distracting.
> 
> Question - how did you get both the sky and the foreground in such crisp nicely saturated colours? I've been trying my hand at things like this, and while I didn't have as gorgeous a day as you had, I haven't been able to get it done in one shot. I typically need a few shots or working with one shot and multiple exposures in PS.


 
I bracketed each of these.  There were 5 shots taken, each at 1/2 stop intervals.  I then pulled them into photoshop and used the Automate>Merge HDR feature.  From there I sharpened, increased contrast and bumped my saturation.

It's imposible for a camera to record extremes in contrast beyond 5 or 6 "stops"  without clipping highlights or losing detail in the blacks so, in order to get the shot our eyes see, you HAVE to take more than one exposure.

Grab a tripod, and play!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## vh5150 (Jun 9, 2009)

I took a few shots at the Bountiful Temple back in March....Yours are much better than mine.  Very NIce!!


----------

